# Gun Cleaning Question



## ajacobs0289 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a new gun owner and I am still learning the ins and outs about cleaning my fire arm. I own a Heritage Rough Rider .22 Revolver that I mainly use for target practice. Today I was cleaning my gun and when I began to use my bore brush on the first stroke through a shell-like shaped piece of soot came out of the bore. It was black on one side and silver on the other. My question is whether or not my bore brush has damaged the bore, I have cleaned this gun several times, immediately after shooting, and I have never seen this. Maybe it was soot that I missed during another cleaning? I appreciate any and all help.

AJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

even though the heritage guns are not the best quality and have their drawbacks, you arent hurting any barrel with a bore brush.


----------



## ajacobs0289 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for the insight. I also wouldn't mind hearing what the drawbacks are on heritage guns...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not a slam on them as a plinker but they are not known for fit and finish, sharp edges are common. not a gun thats going to be PROUDLy passed down for generations. they are a consumable handgun and they have a place, usually a tool box or tackle box. they are an inexpensive gun and if thats all you have, it will do the trick.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would visually inspect the bore w/ a falshlight to verify there is no damage to the bore just to be on the safe side, but as Ted said you're bore brush won't damage you're bore but be careful not to damage the crown.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Possibly some leading coming out.

AFS


----------



## ajacobs0289 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome, thanks again for the insight


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

AirForceShooter said:


> Possibly some leading coming out.
> 
> AFS


+1.


----------

